# Do you charged by stitch or size when digitizing



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, would you charge you customer by stitch or size when you digitizing?


Rudy


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Rudy, When I charge for digitizing I charge per 1000 stitches.

Thanks


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I charge per 1000 stitches too.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi
I charge a flat fee rate to customers for most all of my designs. The only slight increase is when I know the design will take longer than usual to digitise.
Digitising should, I think be based on time it takes you. I can digitise a hundred thousand stitch design in two minutes and a 5,000 stitch design could take me 30 minutes! It all depends on the design.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, we also charge by 1000 stitches. and now some of new customer request if we can charge by design. Such as one design $6-$7, and there is no any benefit, both of you can image and calculate. And we are a big company, not a home done. But in another word, it's a new style of charging. We can give some discount of some design. And customers will also enjoy it.

Rudy


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

What Richt said. Depends on the design. I rarely even look at the stitch count until after I'm done. Some things are much harder to trace. I've quit doing hard designs because there's no payoff and I don't want to charge as much as it should be so I just pass.


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

We charge per 1000 stitches.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

I am new to embroidery, how do you find out how many stitches in a design. I have a customer that is asking to put names on back packs and I have no idea what to tell him its going to cost.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Obviously stitch counts can vary quite a lot due to the digitiser, font type, what garment material, What size letters and total width. I have been a digitiser for many years now so u can normally judge how many stitches the logos will be? If you send me the information as above I can give you a rough estimate in the stitch count


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We charge by size, 3 basic sizes: Under 4", Up to 8", Everything else. For 4 and 8 inches it is a flat charge, for everything else we look at the design and application and number of units and then quote a price. Once exception to that is car and motorcyle clubs. We have a flat fee per patch or hooping. If I can fit it in one hooping it is a flat price that is the same for all clubs.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

the job i need to quote is putting athlete's names on backpacks for a cheer club. the area they want it on is about 6 inches wide by 2 inches high, so i am guessing that the letters would not be more than 3/4 of an inch high. they are simple backpacks like the ones kids have for school so if you unzip the outer pocket you have lots of room to grab onto a fairly flat surface. i figure the shorter names will balance out for the longer names.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we do those for $5-$8 each all day long.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you binki, I will pass that on to the customer.


----------



## pioneerembroider (Jan 30, 2013)

we charge by stitches


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, we also charge by stitches. and 24 hours online service


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We charge by the general size. Most LC logos have a flat rate unless they are very detailed or simple.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

How do you know how many stitches?


----------

